# Posting a news scoop - no categories



## Luke (Mar 14, 2005)

When I try to post news, there are no category options for me to select from (specifically, from the "Site News" area.

Any idea what I need to do to get this to work?

I tried posting it as this thread 
Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll get it for you, Luke.  I'll levae it until tomorrow, though, as I imagine most people have read today's news by now.

Don't worry about categories for news scoops - the newshounds will handle that sort of thing.  Just use the "submit scoop" link on the main page, and it'll end up in the right place.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 15, 2005)

I need to modify this hack so that it's only mandatory for certain forums.


----------



## Luke (Mar 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

As Michael was hinting, the problem isn't so much being worried about getting the right category, as not been able to post at all, unless you can select one.

Thank you M&Ms  (Morrus and Morris)!


----------



## Luke (Mar 16, 2005)

No luck yet guys?

Don't seem to have any news yet, or a fix to the categories problem yet.

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm just posting the news now.

I'm still mildly confused as to what the problem is, exactly, though.  You say it's impossible to post news?  Yet there is news on the news page.  

I'm thinking I'm not understanding what you mean.


----------



## Luke (Mar 16, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm just posting the news now.



 Thanks 



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm still mildly confused as to what the problem is, exactly, though. You say it's impossible to post news? Yet there is news on the news page.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm not understanding what you mean.




I'm confused why this happens to me, when clearly it works for others.

When I try to create the news post, there is a "Category" drop-down box just to the left of the edit box for the post title.
The list box is empty, so I can't select a category. That stops me from getting any further. Every time I try to press "Preview Post", I get an error message that I haven't yet selected a category.

I think that Michael understands the problem:


			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I need to modify this hack so that it's only mandatory for certain forums.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 16, 2005)

Uhm, speaking of submitting news...there was article, I put(submitted) in the D20 'Other News' section, about the City of Heroes Game(PC) becoming a RPG, yesterday.

Was it not news worthy? *sniff, sniff*


----------



## Mexal (Mar 25, 2005)

This problem appears to be unresolved, I've just attempted to post some news... without success :-(

Mexal
Snoop of this Parish
http://www.rpg-resource.org.uk/


----------

